# Water dripping thru bedroom fan



## ksanny (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi,


I am hoping some one can point me in the right direction. 



I live in Chicago. During the winter months, I have noticed that I will have several drops of water drip from the ceiling fans in the bedrooms. 

Both bedrooms have bathrooms attached to them. The bathroom fans are vented thru the roof. I do have insulation in the form of batts put down in the attic. The roof looks fine.. there are no leaks in the roof. I don't have any condensation coming thru the fans in the bathroom.

I will get a stream of drops drip from the bedroom fan for a few seconds and then stop. It does not occur again for weeks.. but then I will get another set of drops from the fan.
Where do I start? What should I be looking for? Is this an insulation issue? Does this need to be handled by an electrician?

Appreciate your help,
Keith


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sure sounds like a condensation issue. Even though your fans are properly vented up through the roof, sometimes the duct work will condensate because of the fluctuation in temps between the duct and the attic. The duct, USUALLY being metal will get very cold. Then when the warm, moist air from a shower is exhausted the metal becomes warm enough in the cold attic to cause condensation. I've been up in some attics that had some funky ventilation going on and actually saw dripping water from the ductwork. Not enough to cause major issues, but enough to saturate a small area in the attic. 

WHat is helpful is having the proper attic ventilation and then possibly insulating the ducts to keep them from getting so cold that they produce droplets of moisture.


----------



## ksanny (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks Gymschu. 

So you think that the condensation that is occurring in the vertical duct from fan to roof is making its way along the horizontal electrical pipe from bathroom to bedroom 5-6 feet from where the bathroom fan is located? Wouldn't the liquid just drop down the bathroom fan instead?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Two different fans bathroom and ceiling? Room moisture condensing on a cold surface.
Moist air leaking into a cold area. Or cold air getting to close to things in contact with warm moist air.
Seal the ceiling fan box from above so you have no air leaking and make sure the cold from above does not get to that box.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Did you notice if those times when it drips, every few weeks, coincide with warmer weather? Assuming condensation, it might be frozen and then something warms it up, either outside weather or some change indoors.


----------



## ksanny (Nov 12, 2018)

Nealtw, yes, these are two different fans.. one in the bathroom, one in the bedroom separated by probably 6-8 feet. The one in the bedroom is the one that leaks.. I don't see any condensation in the bathroom fan. I'll try to do what you say, thank you.



CaptTom, i think it's the reverse from what you say.. I see the water on a really cold night. 



I get a sense that water is pooling in the ceiling fan canopy and then when it is full, it overflows.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

http://eastsidehomeinspection.ca/help-the-ceiling-leaks-but-the-roof-doesnt/


----------



## ksanny (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the link.. will try to follow some of the suggestions there.


----------

